# Realizar montaje de un amplificador



## antojavier (May 28, 2007)

Hola a todos. He conocido hoy esta pagina y me interesa mucho toda la información que se da en ella, pero la verad es que estoy algo perdido. Me interesaria realizar el montaje de una etapa de potencia de al menos unos 100w, que tenga una calidad aceptable y a ser posible no sea muy complicada de realizar ¿sería posible? ¿alguien me recomienda algún circuito en concreto?. Espero sus consejos.


----------



## Manonline (May 28, 2007)

Si mirabas un segundo el foro te encontrabas con el post mas grande de el... En la parte de Audio: Gran Señal tenes un post de Luciperro qe se llama Diagrama Amplificadores que ahi publica unos 4 amplificador de distintas potencias... En la primera o segunda pagina esta el de 100W...

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 28, 2007)

Hola, en el tema "Diagramas Amplificadores" hay varios circuitos de 100W y más también. Fácil de hacer son todos ya que están publicados los PCB y diagramas. Hay varios que los armaron y les funcionaron sin problemas. El modelo de amplificador lo elegís vos.
En "Documentación, circuitos y esquemas" hay uno de 300W que me gusta mucho, también con muchos datos y los PCB.
Chau!


----------



## antojavier (Jun 2, 2007)

Muchas gracias a ambos por vuestras respuestas. A ver si soy capaz de encontrar algo que se adapte a mis necesidades. Gracias y saludos.


----------

